# XM Pulls Plug on Wireless FM in Cars



## Nick

XM Satellite Radio is phasing out wireless FM modulation in car kits to a wired
system allowing users to play back the company's programming through their
existing car stereo systems. The move, XM said, is designed to alleviate the
burden of having customers spend extra money professional installers.

The transition enables XM to resume plug-and-play tuner production that had
been exceeding FCC regulations limiting the output of wireless FM transmitters.
According to reports, at least four XM tuners designed for the do-it-yourselfers
will be available at stores for the holiday season (SKYFi13, XM Sportscaster,
Delphi RoadyXT and Audiovox Xpress).

The company said that from now on the car kit and headphones will be included
with all new plug-and-play tuners.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick

I don't know how this decision is supposed to save new subs money if it causes
some to resort to paid help connecting their unit. I just "installed" my Roady XT
using the wireless feature as a second option. It was very simple, and relatively
easy even using just one hand. The audio quality using wireless FM modulation
is good -- better than with the wired solution which allowed interference to enter
the system and was butt-ugly with mini-plugs and wire sticking out of the Roady
and the in-dash radidio.


----------



## Richard King

That has to be one of the most poorly written press stories that I have ever seen. It really makes no sense at all.


----------



## MikeW

Sounds like it was written by somebody who's done writing political ads for the season. The kit comes with headphones? Great! How legal is it for a driver to wear headphones? Almost as good as the press release by Dish saying they're going to install antennas to help those affected by the loss of distants.


----------



## dervari

That makes NO sense. If you don't have wireless, how are you going to install it without pulling the stereo/dash and physically connecting wires. What if the head unit doesn't have an AUX input?


----------



## ApK

Maybe they mean cassette adapters. Nonetheless, sounds like Orwellian doublespeak marketing drivel to me.
Reminds me of when the "Vice President of Corporate Responisibility" for Bank of America said "ATM surcharges are GOOD for consumers!"

ApK


----------



## MikeW

dervari said:


> That makes NO sense. If you don't have wireless, how are you going to install it without pulling the stereo/dash and physically connecting wires. What if the head unit doesn't have an AUX input?


I've got a Ford SporTrack. The head unit doesn't have AUX or cassette. I don't see how an install would be "customer-friendly".


----------



## Reggie3

Perhaps they plan to use a FM modulator at the antenna input to the car radio. Not sure how they can do otherwise as many cars - like certain BMW models have no way to connect to the stereo system -even by after market units


----------



## harsh

Clearly XM is frustrated by the FCC crackdown.

With the reduced "broadcast" power, XM and Sirius users alike who don't have a front fender antenna of some sort are getting the shaft. My daily driver has a rear window antenna that works fine, but many cars have roof-mount or rear fender mounted antennas that can't see the puny signal of the compliant radios.

Cassette based solutions are out because there aren't enough of them left. There aren't enough head units that support 1/8" stereo inputs.
The variety and complexity of iPod adapters boggles the mind.

I think Reggie's suggestion is the only relatively common avenue to injecting sound into a modern automotive sound system, but making that kind of connection is not something that more than 15-20% of the populace is going to be able to do.


----------



## kikkenit2

The reason they are doing this is because the wireless FM modulator is bleeding crosstalk into cars parked at a stoplight next to them that is tuned to a station close to the satellite radio. People with children in the car are hearing Howard Stern and others swearing on their radio. There was an article about it today in the Los Angeles Times. A liberal yet informative newspaper none the less.

At work we call it sharing the signal when we park close together and jump it over to the other car. My coworkers all bring their Sirius to work and we tune to 88.5 and it speaks right over the local channel. A wired auxiliary input will almost always sound better than FM modulation or tape deck. 

It is almost impossible to wire inputs to most factory head units. Wireless is way easier to install and cheaper. My Pioneer aftermarket head unit is direct wired to my CD changer in my trunk. When I put $2000 worth of stereo equipment in my car I won't get near that FM mod crap for music.

This is going to hurt satellite radio until more cars have auxiliary (Ipod) inputs or sat tuners built in. All the new home receivers that i'm interested in buying for HDMI switching (Yamaha Denon Pioneer) have XM built in but not Sirius (bummer).


----------



## Steve Mehs

This new method is called XM SureConnect and you can read about it on XMFan

http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=70888



> The audio quality using wireless FM modulation
> is good -- better than with the wired solution which allowed interference to enter
> the system and was butt-ugly with mini-plugs and wire sticking out of the Roady
> and the in-dash radidio.


Nick, you can't be serious? There is no comparison when it comes to sound quality when you're comparing the worst method to listen to satellite radio, wireless FM modulation to a direct hard wired connection. As for those 'ugly mini plugs', my adaptor comes from the back of the receiver and I have everything hidden, even if I had a front aux input, why would I sacrifice sound quality to make it more 'pretty', sounds stupid to me.



> I've got a Ford SporTrack. The head unit doesn't have AUX or cassette. I don't see how an install would be "customer-friendly".


Do you have the regular Ford Factory Radio? If so read below. It's a simple process.



> It is almost impossible to wire inputs to most factory head units.


No it's not. The Ford Factory Radio removal tools cost me $5 at an auto parts store, the dual auxiliary adaptor cost me $80 for Circuit City. The adaptors that CC sells cover most if not all domestics from 1990ish to present.

For me, Insert the removal tools, pull the radio out, unplug the CD changer and power input, plug in the aux adaptor to the back of the radio, put the power to the adaptor push radio back in. Five minutes later I have XM and Sirius hard wired to my factory radio in my 1998 Mountaineer. I use the CD controls to alternate between the two inputs. So not exactly impossible&#8230;.


----------



## MikeW

Not a stock system. The truck came with a Pioneer 6 disc CD changer. Not really a problem for me now as I've already got the FM thing going. It'll be an issue down the road if the current box gets stolen or breaks.


----------



## ApK

Steve Mehs said:


> This new method is called XM SureConnect and you can read about it on XMFan
> 
> http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=70888


Oh...that's clever enough.
It's my job to think of solutions for technical problems, so please don't tell anyone that that solution didn't occur to me. :sure:


----------



## Richard King

> The adaptors that CC sells cover most if not all domestics from 1990ish to present.


I can name at least one import that it doesn't cover. In fact I have spent MANY hours trying to find such a device for a 2001 Hyundai Santa Fe with no luck. I tried making my own, also with no luck.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yeah I know, I originally typed up most cars, but then remembered your experience and changed it to most domestics. Looking at the GM, Ford and DCX adaptors, they list all the compatible vehicles on the back of the box. After a few minutes of studying each box, I did not notice a vehicle that was not listed from that time frame.

New vehicles with in dash navigation systems and such are more tricky.


----------



## Richard King

i have ordered a book on Car-puters (not a golf game played in the car). I may go that route eventually. Can you imagine having the equal of a laptop in your dashboard with the ability to tune off air, XM and/or Sirius, GPS, CD, DVD and about anything you can imagine all controlled by a 7" or so touch screen?


----------



## Steve Mehs

The Lincoln Navigator Ultimate Luxury Edition that I was in at the Buffalo Auto show had that. Minus XM, it did have touch screen controls for the DVD player, CD player and AM/FM/SIRI and also had GPS. Very cool stuff. I just about cried when I had to get out.


----------



## Richard King

I want the challenge of doing it myself. THIS should be interesting. :lol:


----------



## ccarmichael

harsh said:


> Clearly XM is frustrated by the FCC crackdown.


There is no FCC crackdown; no notices filed with manufactors. There is a belief that National Public Radio has requested one; but no FCC crackdown.


----------



## Tower Guy

ccarmichael said:


> There is no FCC crackdown; no notices filed with manufactors. There is a belief that National Public Radio has requested one; but no FCC crackdown.


http://www.forbes.com/markets/2006/07/20/xm-satellite-radio-0720markets12.html

XM Satellite Radio is likely to lower its second-quarter guidance next week in light of the Federal Communications Commission's decision Wednesday to dismiss new equipment certifications for the company, according to reports by two Wall Street analysts.


----------



## harsh

ccarmichael said:


> There is no FCC crackdown; no notices filed with manufactors. There is a belief that National Public Radio has requested one; but no FCC crackdown.


Perhaps you missed the announcements back in May about several models of satellite radio receivers that we being investigated by the FCC for high emissions levels. This announcement is an off-shoot of that activity.


----------



## ApK

Perhaps he means that enforcing long standing rules in the same manner they have always been enforced is not a 'crackdown.'


----------



## SeaBeagle

13


----------



## Staszek

Most new cars coming out are getting Aux inputs most all domestic cars out there have some kind of adapter you can buy to add them, alot of inports do to. BMW's back to 2001 can have one added.

The other way is actually a very old technology of doing the FM modulation directly inline with the car.

Back in the day I had an old 12 disc pioneer car CD changer that came with a little screen to mount on the dash. The CD changer had an adapter that plugged inbetween the antenna in on the back of the oem headunit and the actual antenna line. It gave a nice clean connection. 

Although I cant imagine anything being easier then a wireless FM modulator. The article doesnt make much sense.


----------



## JerryAndGail

I've got the SkyFi2 and use the FM transmitter in my truck and on my motorcycle too. On the bike my wife and I use our portable FM radios with earbuds and listen to XM mounted on the handlebars. (Of course she keeps the remote and controls our music.)

Works great. Could only be done this way with an FM transmitter.


----------



## Cholly

My 2007 Honda Accord has neither cassette player nor Aux input. The Pilot I had previously did have a cassette player, and I used my Roady XT cassette adapter with that vehicle. Currently, I'm using the built-in FM modulator in the Roady. I checked the XM and Circuit City Websites to see if SureConnect was listed as an available accessory. It is not.


----------

